# Breeding CRS?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Has anyone here tried and successfully bred larger amounts of CRS before?

Seems like they're much harder to breed than RCS (duh!)...any insights as to why? Are the water conditions more critical, harder to raise the baby shrimp, harder to get them to spawn in the beginning? Which is it?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

It's probably because most people don't have a chiller to regulate the temperature of the water. Unlimited air conditioning in the dorms! That's why I'm thinking about getting a couple tiger shrimp in the tank, heee

Everything else, provided that ammonia/nitrite are not present, isn't as important. I know a lot of sources say that you need acidic/soft water, but people have been just as successful with liquid rock. Not sure if the clutch size was affected, but the shrimp still breed in hard/higher pH water. In the long run, the life span is probably shortened though


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I think brood size difference between cherries and crystals make a world of difference.

Cherries just seem to carry and have more eggs then crystals. Also it seems like cherries mature faster. The survival rates seem to be higher for cherry babies then crystal red babies also.

-John N.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

crystals also dont seem to have as many clutches of eggs in a given time span compared to rcs, which are the shrimp equivalent of roaches when it comes to breeding. when you look at a rcs with eggs, they are small and you have a hard time making out individual eggs, but with crs, you can really see each egg and there are only maybe a dozen or so at a time. the survival rate for mine anyway are also low at about 2-3 per batch, and i have a chiller and acidic water. milalic and kangshiang seem to be the two guys in the US that have success breeding these in quantity so they are probably the best guys to answer your question. i have bought A and S from both (both red and black diamond) and they have nice shrimp. good luck. its very satisfying to breed CRS as well as expensive (chillers etc), versus rcs which you can basically dump in a tank and feed.


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

My high grades have been breeding pretty well. Tons of babbies now. First batch of pregnant shrimp (4 or so) I only had one baby survive. Now it looks like most are making it. My setup consists of aquasoil, moss, some floating plants. I keep the temp around 75 degrees. And use just a sponge filter for filtration.


----------



## paigoo (Jun 21, 2006)

I have been reading about it. It seems like you need these 3 items to make it successful. I bought it from Gabeszone. He made the description at here: http://www.geocities.jp/yukoszone/

I got my shrimp about B/C grades. After adding the wierd powder, the white color is more obvious now. 
I fed them with the EBITAMA shrimp food once a while. Finally, other red cherry taugh the crystal red to eat those shrimp food. 
They started to pregnant now.

I haven't tried Source of microorganism yet as I don't have shrimp baby yet.
I think it will increase the survival rate alot.
I think some of the CRS success cases are using them. It's worth a try.


----------

